# heat mat for dog house ?



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

What kind of electric heat mat would be suitable for the floor of my dog's straw bale house? It's at an inverted corner of the house against the foundation but doesn't seem warm enough for the coldest times of the year, when -30 to -40 F is possible. The mat would need to be sealed from contact with straw, moisture, etc.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

When I had an outdoor dog, I used a heated mat with a thermocube to turn it on and off. On at 35 degrees and off at 45. Worked very well, especially when I put a thick plastic panel over the door so the heat stayed in. 
This is similar to what I used:
http://www.amazon.com/Lectro-Soft-H...=1416190675&sr=8-2&keywords=heated+kennel+mat

Since my dog was a chewer, I made a plywood platform about 2" high and placed the mat under that and ran the cord through pvc pipe to protect it.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> When I had an outdoor dog, I used a heated mat with a thermocube to turn it on and off. On at 35 degrees and off at 45. Worked very well, especially when I put a thick plastic panel over the door so the heat stayed in.
> This is similar to what I used:
> http://www.amazon.com/Lectro-Soft-H...=1416190675&sr=8-2&keywords=heated+kennel+mat
> 
> Since my dog was a chewer, I made a plywood platform about 2" high and placed the mat under that and ran the cord through pvc pipe to protect it.


Aren't these usually activated by weight on the pad...kinda warm just sitting but much warmer when pet is on it?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think the more expensive ones are, but not the one I used. It's been a while, but I think it was a constant 110 degree. By using the thermocube it only came on when it was cold.

Edited to add: oops. The one I link to is weight activated, but the one I had wasn't. It was a cheapie from China I got off E-Bay. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

How about a more durable pig pad?

https://www.enasco.com/product/C08087N


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm not real sure what you have set up for your dog. At first read, I thought it was "inside" your house; however, with it being constructed of bales of straw, that would signify it was outside. 

If outside, you dog may feel better doing what my outside dogs do, i.e. they find a deep bedded part of the barn and make a hole in the straw by circling. That keeps them quite warm! If that "straw bale house" your dog has is deep enough with straw bedding, looks like a nice snug "cave" could be made of it ... by your dog.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a a watt heated mat from Jeffers for our doxie. She is an inside dog but doxies LOVE their warmth so she has a heated mat in a dog bed.

Its always on which I think is better than a weight sensor. The always on the bed is warm once the dog gets there versus waiting for all the bedding to get warm.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

We use the pressure sensitive heat pads. Dogs and cats love them.


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, thanks to all. Today I bought a heated pad only. But on warmer days it might run too much so I'm leaning toward getting a Thermo Cube, too.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.revivalanimal.com/Lectro-Kennel-Heat-Pad.html?sku=70325-890

http://www.revivalanimal.com/Lectro-Soft-Outdoor-Heated-Bed.html

The 1st one is what I have in the barn for the barn cats but I got it at Menards for $45.00
and the 2nd one above I have for a whelping pad.
Both are activated by the animals weight.

The 1st link is what I was thinking would be better for your situation if your worried about chewing the mat, it's a hard plastic & comes with a fleece cover.


----------

